
Show HN: A site that spots bullshit - notforgot
https://nochio.com/
======
ferdbold
I'm just getting the top menu with a blank page on every link. no JS errors,
no failed requests, just nothing.

~~~
gmiller123456
Same here

~~~
notforgot
Sorry folks, the box ran out of memory. I restarted it manually.

------
richardboegli
Looks interesting.

Submit page title is "Submit News"

The how section could use an example to make it clearer.

~~~
notforgot
What kind of example are you looking for?

------
CoryG89
Looks cool, but a more in depth explanation about how it works would be nice.

~~~
shujito
maybe this works? a bit?
[https://nochio.com/story?id=1l9JdB8IghJ9JnsqWZDuA11W](https://nochio.com/story?id=1l9JdB8IghJ9JnsqWZDuA11W)

------
alixaxel
Interesting... How is it working?

